# Val Thorens



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

It is the end of the season for me. I can say my first trip to the Alps was awesome. It is worth the drive and I will do it again. I covered over 800 miles in a day. Here are some pics of the trip. You can see Italy in the first pic.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

been there

do you recall a proud looking peak just to the left of _cime caron_ as you ride the huge cable car up?

i made that bitch my own! but i shat meself in the process (almost)


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Amazing pictures, it looks like they have great terrain. Snow conditions don't look that bad for what I heard of the alps this season, but pictures can be deceiving. 

How were the conditions?


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

The last few days the glaciers were starting to melt. Not a big deal but I hated the icy slopes the following morning. Especially the black ones. They were a bitch!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

I also went there 2 vacations already. From 3 vallees I like Meribel the most. Val Thorens too flat where all the pistes merges, Courchevel, Very nice pistes! But a little far from all the rest. And Les Menuires way too crowded 

Val Thorens has the best snow tough, and awsome offpiste, maybe I`ll add my pics from my trip too...

PS: Paolo, didn`t saw your art either, I took the lift to cime carond a couple of times but always placed at the wrong side I gues.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well aren't these desperate times!? eager to show you my alpine conquests, i tried to upload to the gallery in here, but to no avail.

and so a stamp sized image has been uploaded to my profile page, with the off piste peak i refered to above;

cime caron is the highest point on the right of the frame. towards the left of the image is a smaller peak, with a band of shadow cutting down and to the right. traversing this shadow at the top, allowed you into the quasi-bowl and that is where i found 'the goods'.

i post this in the hope that y'all might have a better and more viewable snap of it; coz it rawked! and was scarey enuff to inspire my buying and now always wearing a helmet.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

tonysimoni said:


> I also went there 2 vacations already. From 3 vallees I like Meribel the most. Val Thorens too flat where all the pistes merges, Courchevel, Very nice pistes! But a little far from all the rest. And Les Menuires way too crowded
> 
> Val Thorens has the best snow tough, and awsome offpiste, maybe I`ll add my pics from my trip too...
> 
> PS: Paolo, didn`t saw your art either, I took the lift to cime carond a couple of times but always placed at the wrong side I gues.


 I agree with the flat spots being a PIA. Most of that area had turned into slush already so we stayed at the top.


PaoloSmythe said:


> scarey enuff to inspire my buying and now always wearing a helmet.


 I do see the need for buying a helmet now though. I lost my heel edge twice on ice while bombing the Mtn. It is tough to decide where you want the pain. Ass, elbows or head. So what do we have in the US close to the ALPs. I want to get my family together for a vacation since I live in Italy.


----------

